# What setup Green tree frogs like!



## Geckogod (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm soon going to be getting a new exo Terra tank for my green tree frog, and I was wondering, what do you think is a better kind of set up?

1. Gravel with half land half water with a filter and some fake plants and a heater in the water

2. Soil with live plants and a big container or water bowl full of water and a heat mat for warmth

I was just wondering if any experienced keepers would have such information on as to what do they like more and thrive better in, and why

Thanks in advance Geckogod


----------



## garycahill (Oct 7, 2009)

The second option is the best way to go.
Only keep them with large volumes of water when attempting to breed, you will get better success this way. Obviously they will need a bowl of waterthey can submerge in though.
It will also make feeding much easier, just remove the bowl before feeding, no drowned insects!


----------

